# Datenbank Problem



## fnL (2. Sep. 2012)

Hi,
kann leider in meiner frischen ISPConfig Installation (Version 3.0.4.6) keine Datenbank anlegen.

Bekomme nach dem ausfüllen aller Daten folgende Meldung:
"Unknown column 'database_user' in 'field list'"

Das wars. :X


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2012)

Entweder Du hast nicht Version 3.0.4.6 installiert seonder eine ISPConfig SVN Version oder aber die Datenbank ist nicht vollständig installiert bzw. jemand hat eine Datenakspalte gelöscht. Am besten deinstallierst Du ispconfig nochmal mit dem uninstall.php script welches im install Verzeichnis des ispconfig tar.gz liegt und installierst es dann neu, stell sicher dass Du wirklich die 3.0.4.6 installierts (download link auf ispconfig.org) und keine svn version, svn versionen sind nur für Entwickler und enthalten ungetesteten Code.


----------

